# SS 03.12.22 - Halvorsen - Symphony # 2



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

*Johan Halvorsen (1864 - 1935)*

*Symphony no. 2 "Fatum"*

I. Allegro moderato
II. Romance: Andante con sentimento
III. Intermezzo: Allegretto amabile
IV. Finale: Allegro 


---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

Going back to a request this week we have Halvorsen's Symphony no. 2 "Fatum" - a symphony and composer I've enjoyed for a while. Halvorsen was known as a virtuoso violinist and fine conductor before reaching fame as a composer. Although written in 1924 the symphony has the air of a late 19th century Romantic work. A very bold dramatic fate theme opens the symphony which in cyclic style is transformed throughout all four movements. Halvorsen was a significant musician in his lifetime in Norway and only recently through recordings have we come to admire his craftmanship -- and what about that fugue in the first movement! At least three recordings of this symphony exist including the live recording with Neeme Jarvi and the Bergen Philharmonic.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Johan Halvorsen: Symphonies 2 & 3

Trondheim Symphony Orchestra, Ole Kristian Ruud

Now that's a long time ago, I will spin this one later


----------



## AndorFoldes (Aug 25, 2012)

I listened to the recording by Ole Kristian Ruud and the Trondheim Symphony Orchestra depicted above. My first impression was that the sound was a bit low, but once I adjusted the volume it became apparent that it's a really good recording.

The first movement starts with the "fate" theme that gives the symphony its nickname, but with a lyrical second theme it's far from as relentless as its famous predecessor. The mostly tranquil second movement has some trobled undertones, while the third movement "Intermezzo" is lighter and playful with what sounds like folk music influences. The cyclical form mentioned above is noticeable at the beginning of the finale, which builds to a satisfying conclusion. In all a satisfying performance.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)




----------

